# Profil wird nicht aktualisiert?



## Shatiel (26. September 2006)

Hiho,

ehm, seit ca 6 Levels hat Blasc mein Profil nicht mehr aktualisiert o.o
http://www.buffed.de/?c=249246

Selbst wenn ich manuell versuche es zu übertragen... oder Updates lade .. passiert gar nix ~.~
Hab auch die Einstellungen geprüft, daran ist nichts anders als vorher.
Was ist los damit?

Hoffe das kann behoben werden x_x

vlG
Shati


----------



## Schurkerl (26. September 2006)

Shatiel schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ehm, seit ca 6 Levels hat Blasc mein Profil nicht mehr aktualisiert o.o
> http://www.buffed.de/?c=249246
> ...



Bei mir ist es auch so meine profil wird nicht übertragen, habe keine ahnung was ich noch einstellen oder ändern soll


----------



## Roran (26. September 2006)

Shatiel schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ehm, seit ca 6 Levels hat Blasc mein Profil nicht mehr aktualisiert o.o
> http://www.buffed.de/?c=249246
> ...



Der hier ?
Lvl 49 richtig ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schurkerl schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch so meine profil wird nicht übertragen, habe keine ahnung was ich noch einstellen oder ändern soll


Kannst du mal den LINK zu deine Profil posten ?


----------



## Gast (27. September 2006)

Bei mir gehts auch seit 9 Leveln nicht mehr:

http://www.buffed.de/?c=668718


----------



## Shatiel (28. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Der hier ?
> Lvl 49 richtig ?



nee, der Chara ist inzwischen lvl 55 und da steht immer noch 49. Daher meine ich ja es geht nicht. Auch die Ausrüstung hat sich nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## Mavis (28. September 2006)

Meine Profile werden auch schon ewig nicht mehr aktuallisiert und nichts, was ich bisher versucht hab, hat geklappt. Erst konnte nie eine Verbindung aufgebaut werden, dann war eine Verbindung da, aber angeblich hat sich nichts geändert. Inzwischen wir mir zwar gesagt, dass meien Profile aktuallisiert wurden, das stimmt aber nicht. Meine Priesterin wird immer noch mit lvl 27 angezeit obwohl ich grad die 40 geschafft hab und auch meinem Main geht es nicht besser.

Mavis (60er Schurkin) und Ayaka (40er Priesterin) auf Aman'Thul.

Wer kann mir da helfen bzw. was kann ich da machen???


----------



## Roran (28. September 2006)

Dann macht mal auf Buffed.de ein Manuellenupload,
wartet dann ca 30 Minuten und schaut dann mach nach.

Wenn sich dann noch nix getan hat,
postet bitte mal die Debug.txt aus dem Verzeichniss WoW/BLASC.


----------



## *Pinkstar* (Gast) (28. September 2006)

Meine Chars werden zwar nach jeder WoW-Session geuploadet aber trotzdem dauert es manchmal 1-2 WoW-Sitzungen, bis wirklich alle angelegten Items im Profil aktualisiert worden sind.

Ansonsten nettes Tool! : )

Grüße,
Pinky


----------



## Trokhal (29. September 2006)

Auch bei mir hat es noch nie geklappt. Weder manuell noch sonst irgendwie. 
Ausser wenn ein admin das manuell erledigt.
Habe das addon angehakt, und blasc sagt jedes mal: erfolgreich übertragen, doch es passiert leider nix.


http://www.buffed.de/?c=591507

und 

http://www.buffed.de/?c=614921


bitte helft mir weiter :-(

Grüße


----------



## Roran (29. September 2006)

Ihr nutzt beide Win XP ?
Habt ihr beide eine Firewall am laufen ?

Wenn ja kontrolliert mal die Firewall,
für BLASC müßen die Ports 21, 80, 8080 freigegeben sein.

Sonst kann der Profiler die Daten nicht an die DB schicken.

Und postet bitte mal die Debug.txt aus dem WoW\BLASC Verzeichniss.


----------



## Trokhal (29. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Ihr nutzt beide Win XP ?
> Habt ihr beide eine Firewall am laufen ?
> 
> Wenn ja kontrolliert mal die Firewall,
> ...



Win XP: ja
firewall: nein, bzw. die von windows, habe diese nun für blasc freigeschaltet.

Problem ist momentan nur, dass krag´jin mal wieder offline ist :-(

trotzdem schon mal vielen dank
Gruß


----------



## Shatiel (29. September 2006)

also, mit manuellem Upload klappt es bei mir auch nicht.


hier die debug.txt:


29.09.2006 03:08:50<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.0 Build:219
29.09.2006 03:08:50<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
29.09.2006 03:08:54->> WoW Build Version: 5875
29.09.2006 03:08:55->> Programm gestartet
29.09.2006 03:08:55->> Timer:1000
29.09.2006 03:08:55->> WoWFileName: D:\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
29.09.2006 03:08:55->> Autoupdate: -1
29.09.2006 03:08:55->> Modus: 15
29.09.2006 03:08:55->> Gold: 0
29.09.2006 03:09:02->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
29.09.2006 03:09:02->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
29.09.2006 03:09:02->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
29.09.2006 03:09:02->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
29.09.2006 03:09:02->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
29.09.2006 03:09:02->>FTP_Anonym: 1
29.09.2006 03:09:02WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
29.09.2006 03:09:02WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
29.09.2006 07:33:48BLASC LOADER STARTEND:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\BlascLoader.exe
29.09.2006 07:33:48BLASC LOADER STARTEND:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\BlascLoader.exe


----------



## Rascal (29. September 2006)

Hmm... also erstens ist mit dem Manuellen Upload der hier gemeint: http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...ler-upload.html

Des weiteren sieht die debug.txt so aus, als hätte gar nie ein Update stattgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trokhal (29. September 2006)

Ich habe es eben mit nem neuen charakter auf einem anderen server (ohne firewall) ausprobiert, und es hat geklappt.

Wenn krag´jin wieder on ist, mach ich des da genauso.
Sollte es nicht klappen, melde ich mich wieder.
Danke für eure schnelle hilfe.


----------



## Crowley (29. September 2006)

Der manuelle Upload sollte jetzt wieder gehen.


----------



## Trokhal (4. Oktober 2006)

ich bins wieder:

Leider werden meine rezepte nicht aktualisiert, die restlichen Eigenschaften wurden alle aktualisiert.
Ich hatte auch das Fenster meines Berufes geöffnet. Bitte um Hilfe.

MFG
Trokhal 
auf Krag´jin


----------



## Guldáan (4. Oktober 2006)

bei mir funktioniert gar keine aktualisierung. weder manuell noch automatisch.

es wird zwar nie ein fehler ausgegeben, und in der lua steht auch mein magier mit level 42, aber angezeigt wird seit tagen nur der lvl 38.


----------



## Rascal (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen

@Trokhal: Poste bitte mal deine BLASCProfiler.lua. Du findest diese in deinem WoW-Ordner unter ...\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua

@Guldáan: Von dir bitte mal die debug.txt. Diese findest du im Blasc-Verzeichniss.

So Long
Ras


----------



## Trokhal (4. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> @Trokhal: Poste bitte mal deine BLASCProfiler.lua. Du findest diese in deinem WoW-Ordner unter ...\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
> 
> ...




Ok, hier der inhalt der datei.
PS:
 1.hilfe und kochkunst wurde noch nie aktualisiert


```
BLASCProfile = {
	["obj"] = {
	},
	["npc"] = {
		["Felika"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["4341"] = 3,
				["3371"] = 3,
				["2880"] = 3,
				["6530"] = 3,
				["2604"] = 3,
				["5956"] = 3,
				["3713"] = 3,
				["2678"] = 3,
				["2605"] = 3,
				["4291"] = 3,
				["2901"] = 3,
				["6260"] = 3,
				["6529"] = 3,
				["6217"] = 3,
				["2325"] = 3,
				["6256"] = 3,
				["2320"] = 3,
				["4289"] = 3,
				["3372"] = 3,
				["3466"] = 3,
				["4342"] = 3,
				["2324"] = 3,
				["2692"] = 3,
				["2321"] = 3,
				["2928"] = 3,
				["3857"] = 3,
				["7005"] = 3,
				["8925"] = 3,
				["4399"] = 3,
				["6532"] = 3,
				["8343"] = 3,
				["4340"] = 3,
				["4400"] = 3,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 30,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 51,
					["x"] = 60,
					["zone"] = 10012,
					["zt"] = "Orgrimmar",
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 30,
			["merch"] = 1,
		},
		["Noggle Ficklespragg"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 56,
			["minlevel"] = 56,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 38,
					["x"] = 51,
					["zone"] = 10013,
					["zt"] = "Silithus",
				},
			},
		},
		["Fleischreißerhyäne"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 16,
			["minlevel"] = 16,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 17,
					["x"] = 56,
					["zone"] = 10003,
					["zt"] = "Brachland",
				},
			},
		},
		["Bor Wildmane"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 57,
			["minlevel"] = 57,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 37,
					["x"] = 48,
					["zone"] = 10013,
					["zt"] = "Silithus",
				},
			},
		},
		["Bluthornkreischer"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 14,
			["minlevel"] = 14,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 16,
					["x"] = 56,
					["zone"] = 10003,
					["zt"] = "Brachland",
				},
			},
		},
		["Windrufer Kaldon"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 60,
			["minlevel"] = 60,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 36,
					["x"] = 49,
					["zone"] = 10013,
					["zt"] = "Silithus",
				},
			},
		},
		["Soran"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 45,
			["minlevel"] = 45,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 69,
					["x"] = 49,
					["zone"] = 10012,
					["zt"] = "Orgrimmar",
				},
			},
		},
		["Keyl Swiftclaw"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 60,
			["minlevel"] = 60,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 39,
					["x"] = 51,
					["zone"] = 10013,
					["zt"] = "Silithus",
				},
			},
		},
		["Doras"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 55,
			["minlevel"] = 55,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 63,
					["x"] = 45,
					["zone"] = 10012,
					["zt"] = "Orgrimmar",
				},
			},
		},
		["Auktionator Wabang"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 50,
			["minlevel"] = 50,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 64,
					["x"] = 55,
					["zone"] = 10012,
					["zt"] = "Orgrimmar",
				},
			},
		},
		["Auktionator Grimful"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 50,
			["minlevel"] = 50,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 62,
					["x"] = 55,
					["zone"] = 10012,
					["zt"] = "Orgrimmar",
				},
				[2] = {
					["y"] = 61,
					["x"] = 54,
					["zone"] = 10012,
					["zt"] = "Orgrimmar",
				},
			},
		},
		["Kränkliche Gazelle"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 3,
			["minlevel"] = 3,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 16,
					["x"] = 56,
					["zone"] = 10003,
					["zt"] = "Brachland",
				},
			},
		},
		["Kania"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["4470"] = 2,
				["20755"] = 1,
				["10938"] = 2,
				["20754"] = 1,
				["20732"] = 1,
				["10940"] = 2,
				["11291"] = 1,
				["6342"] = 2,
				["20758"] = 2,
				["22307"] = 2,
				["20753"] = 2,
				["20752"] = 1,
				["20733"] = 1,
				["6217"] = 2,
				["22308"] = 2,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 54,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 38,
					["x"] = 51,
					["zone"] = 10013,
					["zt"] = "Silithus",
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 54,
			["merch"] = 1,
		},
		["Vargus"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["3466"] = 3,
				["22214"] = 2,
				["2901"] = 3,
				["22766"] = 1,
				["22209"] = 2,
				["5956"] = 3,
				["22767"] = 2,
				["18567"] = 3,
				["2880"] = 3,
				["3857"] = 3,
				["22768"] = 2,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 57,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 37,
					["x"] = 50,
					["zone"] = 10013,
					["zt"] = "Silithus",
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 57,
			["merch"] = 1,
		},
		["Morgum"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["236"] = 2,
				["843"] = 2,
				["2373"] = 2,
				["2375"] = 2,
				["2371"] = 2,
				["2374"] = 2,
				["237"] = 2,
				["2372"] = 2,
				["1850"] = 2,
				["239"] = 2,
				["1844"] = 2,
				["845"] = 2,
				["238"] = 2,
				["2370"] = 2,
				["1843"] = 2,
				["844"] = 2,
				["846"] = 2,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 30,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 73,
					["x"] = 56,
					["zone"] = 10012,
					["zt"] = "Orgrimmar",
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 30,
			["merch"] = 1,
		},
		["Aufseher Haro"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 58,
			["minlevel"] = 58,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 38,
					["x"] = 51,
					["zone"] = 10013,
					["zt"] = "Silithus",
				},
			},
		},
		["Windruferin Yessendra"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 57,
			["minlevel"] = 57,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 38,
					["x"] = 51,
					["zone"] = 10013,
					["zt"] = "Silithus",
				},
			},
		},
		["Auktionator Thathung"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 50,
			["minlevel"] = 50,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 62,
					["x"] = 55,
					["zone"] = 10012,
					["zt"] = "Orgrimmar",
				},
			},
		},
	},
	["char"] = {
		["Krag'jin"] = {
			["Europa"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 21,
					["sta"] = 21,
					["spi"] = 23,
					["agi"] = 22,
					["int"] = 19,
				},
				["mana"] = 119,
				["locale"] = "deDE",
				["race"] = "Troll",
				["settings"] = {
					["Talents"] = 1,
					["Equip"] = 1,
					["Recipes"] = 1,
					["Factions"] = 1,
				},
				["resists"] = {
					["frost"] = 0,
					["arcane"] = 0,
					["fire"] = 0,
					["shadow"] = 0,
					["nature"] = 0,
				},
				["armor"] = 46,
				["level"] = 1,
				["faction"] = {
					["Undercity"] = 500,
					["Thunder Bluff"] = 3100,
					["Darkspear"] = 4000,
					["Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt"] = 0,
					["Orgrimmar"] = 3100,
				},
				["pvprank"] = 0,
				["melee"] = {
					["attackpower"] = 11,
					["dps"] = 1.285714326825523,
					["attackspeed"] = 2.000000094994903,
					["damage"] = "2:3",
				},
				["guildrank"] = 0,
				["equip"] = {
					["Shirt"] = "2577:0:0",
					["Legs"] = "1395:0:0",
					["Feet"] = "55:0:0",
				},
				["health"] = 62,
				["tradespec"] = {
					["S"] = 0,
					["E"] = 0,
					["L"] = 0,
				},
				["class"] = "Magier",
				["version"] = "0.13.1",
				["sex"] = 2,
				["talents"] = {
					["Arkan"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Feuer"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Frost"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
				},
				["skills"] = {
					["Stoff"] = "1:1",
					["Feuer"] = "1:1",
					["Zauberstäbe"] = "1:5",
					["Unbewaffnet"] = "2:5",
					["Frost"] = "1:1",
					["Sprache: Orcisch"] = "300:300",
					["Verteidigung"] = "3:5",
					["Sprache: Trollisch"] = "300:300",
					["Stäbe"] = "2:5",
				},
				["pvprankprogress"] = 0,
			},
			["Trokhal"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 88,
					["sta"] = 97,
					["spi"] = 103,
					["agi"] = 52,
					["int"] = 87,
				},
				["recipes"] = {
					["Lederverarbeitung"] = {
						["Wildlederschultern"] = 1,
						["Schwärzliche Ledergamaschen"] = 1,
						["Dornenholzstiefel"] = 1,
						["Hurtige Stiefel"] = 1,
						["Schwere Skorpidweste"] = 1,
						["Plündererhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Dunkle Ledertunika"] = 1,
						["Barbarischer Gürtel"] = 1,
						["Runenverzierter Ledergürtel"] = 1,
						["Fester Skorpidhelm"] = 1,
						["Wächterhose"] = 1,
						["Leichter Lederköcher"] = 1,
						["Schultern des Hügelwächters"] = 1,
						["Dickes Rüstungsset"] = 1,
						["Schwarze Drachenschuppenschultern"] = 1,
						["Schwere irdene Handschuhe"] = 1,
						["Schwere Skorpidschultern"] = 1,
						["Schildkrötenschuppenarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Feuerspuckerbrustplatte"] = 1,
						["Wächterumhang"] = 1,
						["Goldener Mantel der Dämmerung"] = 1,
						["Wildlederhelm"] = 1,
						["Urzeitliche Fledermaushautarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Unverwüstliches Leder"] = 1,
						["Deviatschuppengürtel"] = 1,
						["Dicker Ledermunitionsbeutel"] = 1,
						["Geschmeidiger mittlerer Balg"] = 1,
						["Schildkrötenschuppengamaschen"] = 1,
						["Handgenähte Lederstiefel"] = 1,
						["Deviatschuppenumhang"] = 1,
						["Große Voodoorobe"] = 1,
						["Bequemer Lederhut"] = 1,
						["Lavagürtel"] = 1,
						["Gekräftigte Lederrüstung"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Lederball"] = 1,
						["Runenverzierte Lederhose"] = 1,
						["Wildlederumhang"] = 1,
						["Irdene Lederschultern"] = 1,
						["Blaue Drachenschuppengamaschen"] = 1,
						["Handgenähte Lederweste"] = 1,
						["Handgenähter Ledergürtel"] = 1,
						["Schultern des Nachtschleichers"] = 1,
						["Barbarische Schultern"] = 1,
						["Leichte Lederhose"] = 1,
						["Mittleres Rüstungsset"] = 1,
						["Sandpirscherstulpen"] = 1,
						["Schattenhauthandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Wächterrüstung"] = 1,
						["Dornenholzhelm"] = 1,
						["Barbarische Handschuhe"] = 1,
						["Dunkler Lederumhang"] = 1,
						["Hose des Nachtschleichers"] = 1,
						["Barbarische Gamaschen"] = 1,
						["Grüne Drachenschuppengamaschen"] = 1,
						["Drachenschuppenbrustplatte"] = 1,
						["Wildlederstiefel"] = 1,
						["Schildkrötenschuppenhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Weißes Lederwams"] = 1,
						["Runenverzierte Lederarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Skorpidgürtel"] = 1,
						["Tückischer Ledergürtel"] = 1,
						["Schildkrötenschuppenbrustplatte"] = 1,
	  &nbs
```


----------



## Gast (4. Oktober 2006)

hab die debug auf nem  nopaste veröffentlicht

http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4022/

scheint aber auch ok zu sein, zumindest für den laien.


----------



## Rascal (4. Oktober 2006)

@Trokhal:
Ups, zu lang für's Forum.
Aber überprüf mal: nach diesem Stück:

```
["Trokhal"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 88,
					["sta"] = 97,
					["spi"] = 103,
					["agi"] = 52,
					["int"] = 87,
				},
				["recipes"] = {
					["Lederverarbeitung"] = {
```
kommen mehrere Rezepte.
Schau mal in deiner BlascProfiler.lua, ob dort die fehlenden Rezepte drin sind oder nicht.


@Guldáan: hmm da steht immer mal wieder:

```
<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
```
Was soviel bedeutet, das der Upload deaktiviert ist.

Hast du den Client richtig konfiguriert?


So Long
Rascal


----------



## Trokhal (4. Oktober 2006)

ja, z.b. ["Dornenholzhelm"] = 1,

leider hat sich die datei nun verändert, kann die restlichen nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Gast (4. Oktober 2006)

mal unabhängig von dem was da drin steht... er sagt immer erfolgreich überrtragen, falls es was neues gab. der manuelle upload funktioniert offenbar auch.

Nur das profil auf dem server wird nicht aktualisiert....

in der lua datei die ich aber manuell hochlade steht mein magier als lvl 42...


----------



## Regnor (4. Oktober 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> hab die debug auf nem  nopaste veröffentlicht
> 
> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4022/
> 
> scheint aber auch ok zu sein, zumindest für den laien.



Hallo, kannst du bitte überprüfen ob der BLASCProfiler bei dir aktiv ist?

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Gast (4. Oktober 2006)

er ist aktiv, hab nachgeschaut, aber sonst würde ja auch die lua nicht meinen aktuellen stand enthalten...

ich poste mal auf dem nopaste die lua...  mit der auch der manuelle upload nichts bewirkt

http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4025/


----------



## Crowley (4. Oktober 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> er ist aktiv, hab nachgeschaut, aber sonst würde ja auch die lua nicht meinen aktuellen stand enthalten...
> 
> ich poste mal auf dem nopaste die lua...  mit der auch der manuelle upload nichts bewirkt
> 
> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4025/



Hmm, das scheint wieder das Kil'jaeden Problem zu sein mit der Groß-/Kleinschreibung des Buchtaben J. Bei mir in der Realmliste steht der weithin mit kleinem j, in deiner LUA-Datei mit großem J. Deswegen wird der dein Profil nicht akzeptiert, weil es scheinbar von einem unbekannten Server stammt. Ich glaub ich werde das ganze mal umstellen, so dass die Groß-/Kleinschreibung ignoriert wird.

Wie es allerdings passieren kann, dass es 2 unterschiedliche Schreibweisen für denselben Realm gibt ist mit schleierhaft.


----------



## Rascal (4. Oktober 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werde das ganze mal umstellen, so dass die Groß-/Kleinschreibung ignoriert wird.


Würd ich generell empfehlen, da es ja keine Zwei Realms mit gleichem Namen gibt.



Crowley schrieb:


> Wie es allerdings passieren kann, dass es 2 unterschiedliche Schreibweisen für denselben Realm gibt ist mit schleierhaft.


Vielleicht Deutsche/Englische Version (ELP)...


----------



## Gast (4. Oktober 2006)

also ich nhab die deutsche original version... keine language packs oder ähnliches...

zur problemlösung muss ich bei mir also nichts amchen, oder?


----------



## Rascal (4. Oktober 2006)

Ne das muss Krauli anschauen

Sag mir bitte mal.. Steht bei dir in der Realmliste von WoW 'Kil'*j*aeden' oder 'Kil'*J*aeden'?
(Tippe auf 2.)


----------



## MadMat (4. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab auche nix Aktuelles .-(
beim manuellen Upload über Webseiteä:

Warning: array_keys(): The first argument should be an array in /var/www/webscripts/blasc_includes/include/update/update_profile.inc.php on line 224

bei ALLEN Chars

Server Destromath


Grüße


----------



## Rascal (4. Oktober 2006)

MadMat schrieb:


> Ich hab auche nix Aktuelles .-(
> beim manuellen Upload über Webseiteä:
> 
> Warning: array_keys(): The first argument should be an array in /var/www/webscripts/blasc_includes/include/update/update_profile.inc.php on line 224
> ...


Hm jap muss sich ebenfalls Krauli bzw sonst einer der Admins anschauen...


----------



## Crowley (4. Oktober 2006)

MadMat schrieb:


> Ich hab auche nix Aktuelles .-(
> beim manuellen Upload über Webseiteä:
> 
> Warning: array_keys(): The first argument should be an array in /var/www/webscripts/blasc_includes/include/update/update_profile.inc.php on line 224
> ...


Die Fehlermeldung hat nix zu sagen, das sollte kein Problem sein.
Wie heißen denn deine Chars?


----------



## Gast (4. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ne das muss Krauli anschauen
> 
> Sag mir bitte mal.. Steht bei dir in der Realmliste von WoW 'Kil'*j*aeden' oder 'Kil'*J*aeden'?
> (Tippe auf 2.)



mit großem J

also richtig getippt...


----------



## Kejel (5. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe auch Probleme mir der Aktualisierung meines Profils Kejel auf Mannoroth:
http://www.buffed.de/?c=619515

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mein Profil erstellt, das war aber ausversehen in def gear, also habe ich 2 Tage später mein Profil geupdatet und es hat wudnerbar geklappt. 
Vor c.a. einer Woche wollte ich wieder mein Profil uploaden aber es wurde nciht aktualisiert, habe es am Tag danach nochmal versucht.
Ich benutze Zone Alarm als Firewall und dort ist Blasc freigegeben, wie egsagt hat auch schonmal am Anfang funktioniert.


----------



## Trokhal (5. Oktober 2006)

alles perfekt nun.
endlich aktualisiert

vielen dank sagt

Trokhal
auf krag´jin


----------



## Rascal (5. Oktober 2006)

Hmm.. WoW Starten, *überprüfen ob der Profiler aktiviert ist*, Mit Char einloggen, Berufs-Fenster öffnen, ein bisschen darin rumscrollen, WoW schliessen.

Sollte klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (5. Oktober 2006)

02.10.2006 15:32:49->> WDB NICHT als deutsche Version erkannt! Daten werden NICHT übertragen


hä? soll das ehißen am ersten tag geht es mit nem englischen client und urplötzlich muss man deustches wow installiert haben?
ist aus der debug.txt btw...


----------



## Crowley (5. Oktober 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> 02.10.2006 15:32:49->> WDB NICHT als deutsche Version erkannt! Daten werden NICHT übertragen
> hä? soll das ehißen am ersten tag geht es mit nem englischen client und urplötzlich muss man deustches wow installiert haben?
> ist aus der debug.txt btw...



Diese Meldung hat nichts mit deinem Profil zu tun, dabei geht es nur um die gesammelten Item, QUest und NPC-Daten.


----------



## MadMat (5. Oktober 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Die Fehlermeldung hat nix zu sagen, das sollte kein Problem sein.
> Wie heißen denn deine Chars?



Chars:

MadMat
Thorkar
Shadeen
Xerdes
Pirosca
Kruemel


Grüße, Mad


----------



## Kejel (6. Oktober 2006)

Kejel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Probleme mir der Aktualisierung meines Profils Kejel auf Mannoroth:
> http://www.buffed.de/?c=619515
> 
> Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mein Profil erstellt, das war aber ausversehen in def gear, also habe ich 2 Tage später mein Profil geupdatet und es hat wudnerbar geklappt.
> ...



also gestern habe ich es noch ein paar mal versucht und was merkwürdiges festgestellt.
ich hatte die ganze zeit "kejel"auf mannoroth als einzigen char ausgewählt für das profil.
den manuellen upload (für mac/linux) hatte ich mal versucht wobei man ja die .lua hochladen muss.
ich habe eine meldung in der art von "gefundene und aktualisierte charaktere: kjel von twilight's hammer" bekommen.
das ist ein alter lvl 60 warlock auf einem anderen serevr.
gibt es evtl probleme mit dem profil wenn ich in meinem wtf->accountname-> 2 verschiedene server ordner habe?
und es scheint als würde mein warlock aktualisiert werden:
http://www.buffed.de/?c=713392&tab=1
nur den habe ich im blasc client nicht mit einem Haken markiert.
oder woran kann das noch liegen?

*edit
omg habe mal alle chars ausgewählt im blasc client und mein shaman z.b. ist angelegt worden:
http://www.buffed.de/?c=619514
also doe übertragung funktioniert super, aber mein krieger wird einfach nicht geupdatet.


----------



## kikon (6. Oktober 2006)

Heho ;-)

habe auch probleme mit der anzeige meiner rezepte! 
Meine Verzauberungsrezepte wurden kürzlich noch aktualisiert, die Stammeslederrezepte leider nicht!

hier der link zu meinem Charakter

es geht mir hauptsächlich um die rezepte von der thoriumbruderschaft... bei verzauberungskust wurd es aktualisiert und bei lederer hab ichs nciht gefunden :-(

vielen dank shconmal

Gruß
kikon


----------



## Roran (6. Oktober 2006)

kikon schrieb:


> Heho ;-)
> 
> habe auch probleme mit der anzeige meiner rezepte!
> Meine Verzauberungsrezepte wurden kürzlich noch aktualisiert, die Stammeslederrezepte leider nicht!
> ...


Denk daran bitte,
das BLASC das nur erfassen kann,
wenn du auch den Beruf ausübst und aufmachst.

Mit dem lernen alleine, kann BLASC das nicht erfassen, das da neue Muster sind.
Mach mal dein ledern auf, und schau dir die Muster an,
das könnte helfen.


----------



## Kejel (7. Oktober 2006)

07.10.2006 16:49:16<<- Lade RSS
07.10.2006 16:49:16<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
07.10.2006 16:49:16<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
07.10.2006 16:49:16->> WoW Build Version: 5875
07.10.2006 16:49:16->> Programm gestartet
07.10.2006 16:49:16->> Timer:1000
07.10.2006 16:49:16->> WoWFileName: F:\Games\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
07.10.2006 16:49:16->> Autoupdate: 0
07.10.2006 16:49:16->> Modus: 31
07.10.2006 16:49:16->> Gold: 0
07.10.2006 16:49:16<<- Lade RSS
07.10.2006 16:49:17->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
07.10.2006 16:49:17->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
07.10.2006 16:49:17->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
07.10.2006 16:49:17->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
07.10.2006 16:49:17->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
07.10.2006 16:49:17->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
07.10.2006 16:49:17->>FTP_Anonym: 1
07.10.2006 16:49:17WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
07.10.2006 16:49:17WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
07.10.2006 16:49:17->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (07.10.2006 16:49:17)
07.10.2006 16:49:17->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
07.10.2006 16:49:17->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
07.10.2006 16:49:17->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
07.10.2006 17:44:33->> WoW als beendet erkannt
07.10.2006 17:44:35->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
07.10.2006 17:44:36->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
07.10.2006 17:44:36->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
07.10.2006 17:44:36->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
07.10.2006 17:44:36->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
07.10.2006 17:44:36->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
07.10.2006 17:44:36->>FTP_Anonym: 1
07.10.2006 17:44:36WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
07.10.2006 17:44:36WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
07.10.2006 17:44:36<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
07.10.2006 17:44:36<<- Suche nach F:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
07.10.2006 17:44:36<<- Datei gefunden F:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
07.10.2006 17:44:36->> Suche abgeschlossen
07.10.2006 17:44:36->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
07.10.2006 17:44:36->> Aktuelles Profil: XXX
07.10.2006 17:44:36->> Aktuelle Datei: F:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
07.10.2006 17:44:36->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
07.10.2006 17:44:36->> FTP: Connected.
07.10.2006 17:44:36->> FTP: Connection established
07.10.2006 17:44:36<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
07.10.2006 17:44:36<<- Laden von ({1646D898-F953-4F60-B6F0-9015978894CB}.lua)
07.10.2006 17:44:36<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
07.10.2006 17:44:36->> FTP: Disconnecting.
07.10.2006 17:44:36->> FTP: Disconnected.
07.10.2006 17:44:36->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
07.10.2006 17:44:36->> FTP: Connected.
07.10.2006 17:44:37->> FTP: Connection established
07.10.2006 17:44:37<<-Clientsprache aus WDB Laden
07.10.2006 17:44:37->> Start Parsen der WDB
07.10.2006 17:44:37->> Lade KnownID
07.10.2006 17:44:38->> entpacke KnownID
07.10.2006 17:44:38->> KnownID geladen
07.10.2006 17:44:38->> Start Wissensdatenbank
07.10.2006 17:44:38->> Parse itemcache
07.10.2006 17:44:38<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
07.10.2006 17:44:38->> Start Parsen 25852703
07.10.2006 17:44:38<<- ClientVersion: 5875
07.10.2006 17:44:40<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Ende Parsen 25854796
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Parse questcache
07.10.2006 17:44:40<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Start Parsen 25854796
07.10.2006 17:44:40<<- ClientVersion: 5875
07.10.2006 17:44:40<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Ende Parsen 25854875
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Parse creaturecache
07.10.2006 17:44:40<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Start Parsen 25854890
07.10.2006 17:44:40<<- ClientVersion: 5875
07.10.2006 17:44:40<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Ende Parsen 25855156
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Parse gameobjectcache
07.10.2006 17:44:40<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Start Parsen 25855187
07.10.2006 17:44:40<<- ClientVersion: 5875
07.10.2006 17:44:40<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Ende Parsen 25855468
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Sprachkontrolle
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> WDB als englische (EU) Version erkannt!
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> FTP: Disconnecting.
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> FTP: Disconnected.
07.10.2006 17:44:40<<- AutoModus ist deaktiviert -> Blasc beenden
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Newsthread-STARTTRACE
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> ThreadID:3116
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Versuche Newsthread zu stoppen!
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Thread terminated
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> WaiFor wird aufgerufen
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Thread ist fertig
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Thread freigegeben
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Thread is NIL
07.10.2006 17:44:40->> Newsthread-ENDTRACE


hilft das vielleicht weiter?


----------



## *Aradia* (Gast) (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo 

Ich hab auch seit längerem das problem das mir die daten nicht aktualisiert werden hier mein link habs auch manuell versucht aber es funktioniert nicht 

http://www.buffed.de/?c=494896


Cuio Aradia


----------



## Rascal (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

*@Kejel:*
Laut deiner debug.txt ist der Char-Upload deaktiviert. Überprüf das bitte nochmals genaustens.


*@Aradia:*
Überprüf im WoW mal, ob der Profiler die aktuelle Version hat, und im WoW auch aktiv ist. (Bei der Char-Auswahl im WoW auf den "AddOns"-Button unten links)


So Long
Rascal


----------



## Gast (11. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> *@Kejel:*
> Laut deiner debug.txt ist der Char-Upload deaktiviert. Überprüf das bitte nochmals genaustens.
> ...




Mach ich sobald wow wieder läuft :-)


----------



## Kejel (11. Oktober 2006)

hmm naja 2 mal neu heruntergeladen ,alles probiert, es funzt einfach nicht.
naja wenigstns haben wir einen gildeninternen profiler der bestens geht.
werd jetzt den blasc client ganz geschwind von meinem rechner kicken, aber wie bekomm ich mein profil weg?
is doch scheiße wenn heir so ein uralt profil online ist was mit dem aktuellen char rein gar nix zu tun hat...
finde darüber rigendwie keine infos...


----------



## Roran (11. Oktober 2006)

Kejel schrieb:


> hmm naja 2 mal neu heruntergeladen ,alles probiert, es funzt einfach nicht.
> naja wenigstns haben wir einen gildeninternen profiler der bestens geht.
> werd jetzt den blasc client ganz geschwind von meinem rechner kicken, aber wie bekomm ich mein profil weg?
> is doch scheiße wenn heir so ein uralt profil online ist was mit dem aktuellen char rein gar nix zu tun hat...
> finde darüber rigendwie keine infos...



An BLASC liegts in der Regel nicht,
oft haben User wie du andere Probleme, warum die Daten nicht auf dem FTP Server ( Datenbank ) kommen.

Meist liegts daran, das man vergessen hat die Porst 21, 80, 8080 in der Firewall und oder Router frei zu schalten.

Ich könnte dir anbieten, komm mal ins IRC,
dann kann man mit dir direckt reden,
und ab checken wo das Problem ist,
das Deine Daten nicht in die Datenbank kommen.

Ich nutze auch BLASC seit etwas nach dem WoW im Laden zu kaufen gibt,
und meine Chars sind alle aktuell.
Was daran liegt, das ich meine Firewall / Router selber richtig Konfiguriert habe,
nicht jeder PC Leihe so auf anhieb hin bekommt.

Bin ja auch ein System und Netzwerk Administrator,
habs da durch auch leichter, dieses hin zu bekommen,
und habe 5 Jahre lang 250 Mann Lan Partys mit GigaBit  Netztwerk veranstalltet ( jeden Monat 1 Party ).

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.
Wenn Du ( Ihr ) uns nicht genug Infos gebet ( könnt ),
können wir Euch auch nicht helfen und den / die Fehler finden.

Wir helfen wo wir können,
aber wenn es an dem Willen fehlt,
sich helfen zu lassen,
können wir auch nix dagegen machen.

Und um auf deine Frage zu antworten ( was ich auch schon x mal gemacht hab in diesem Forum ),
normaler weise,
werden nach 3 Monaten die Chars gelöscht aus der Datenbank bei BLASC,
wenn keine neuen Daten an den die Datenbank geschickt werden.


----------



## *MadMat* (Gast) (13. Oktober 2006)

Mag gut sein,dass die Ports bei einigen nicht stimmen, nur woran liegt es, dass es mal funktioniert hat?
Wenn ich sie z.B. per buffed.de - webuploader rüber schiebe,s teht zwar, dass er die Chars geladen hat, aber die Änderungen sind bis heut nicht da. Upload war vor 3 oder 4 Tagen.
Grüße, Mad


----------



## Roran (13. Oktober 2006)

*MadMat* schrieb:


> Mag gut sein,dass die Ports bei einigen nicht stimmen, nur woran liegt es, dass es mal funktioniert hat?
> Wenn ich sie z.B. per buffed.de - webuploader rüber schiebe,s teht zwar, dass er die Chars geladen hat, aber die Änderungen sind bis heut nicht da. Upload war vor 3 oder 4 Tagen.
> Grüße, Mad


Dann Poste bitte mal deine Debug.txt aus dem WoW/BLASC Verzeichniss.
Vieleicht kann man da schon was dran sehen, wo es klemmt.


----------



## snubbi (21. Oktober 2006)

Hab leider auch das Problem das mein Profil nicht aktuallisiert wird, manuel kann ich auch nicht hochladen wenn ich auf Profil übertragen gehe macht er das zwar aber es ändert sich nix. >.< Hier mal die Debug.txt:

21.10.2006 20:41:15<<- Lade RSS
21.10.2006 20:41:15<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
21.10.2006 20:41:15<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
21.10.2006 20:41:15->> WoW Build Version: 6005
21.10.2006 20:41:15->> Programm gestartet
21.10.2006 20:41:15->> Timer:1000
21.10.2006 20:41:15->> WoWFileName: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
21.10.2006 20:41:15->> Autoupdate: -1
21.10.2006 20:41:15->> Modus: 23
21.10.2006 20:41:15->> Gold: 0
21.10.2006 20:41:15->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
21.10.2006 20:41:15->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
21.10.2006 20:41:15->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
21.10.2006 20:41:15->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
21.10.2006 20:41:15->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
21.10.2006 20:41:15->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
21.10.2006 20:41:15->>FTP_Anonym: 1
21.10.2006 20:41:15WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
21.10.2006 20:41:15WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
21.10.2006 20:44:33->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (21.10.2006 20:44:33)
21.10.2006 20:44:33->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
21.10.2006 20:44:34BLASCrafter für Malfurion geladen
21.10.2006 20:44:34->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
21.10.2006 20:44:35->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
21.10.2006 20:46:22->> Manueller Datenabgleich
21.10.2006 20:46:23<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
21.10.2006 20:46:23<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
21.10.2006 20:46:23<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
21.10.2006 20:46:23->> Suche abgeschlossen
21.10.2006 20:46:23->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
21.10.2006 20:46:23->> Aktuelles Profil: SHELBY24
21.10.2006 20:46:23->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
21.10.2006 20:46:24->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
21.10.2006 20:46:24->> FTP: Connected.
21.10.2006 20:46:27->> FTP: Connection established
21.10.2006 20:46:35<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
21.10.2006 20:46:35<<- Laden von ({1344C862-098C-40DE-8D2C-50D6B13A521C}.lua)
21.10.2006 20:46:35<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
21.10.2006 20:46:35->> FTP: Disconnecting.
21.10.2006 20:46:35->> FTP: Disconnected.
21.10.2006 20:46:36->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
21.10.2006 20:46:36->> FTP: Connected.
21.10.2006 20:46:36->> FTP: Connection established
21.10.2006 20:46:36<<-Clientsprache aus WDB Laden
21.10.2006 20:46:36->> Start Parsen der WDB
21.10.2006 20:46:36->> Lade KnownID
21.10.2006 20:46:37->> entpacke KnownID
21.10.2006 20:46:37->> KnownID geladen
21.10.2006 20:46:37->> Start Wissensdatenbank
21.10.2006 20:46:37->> Parse itemcache
21.10.2006 20:46:37<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
21.10.2006 20:46:37->> Start Parsen 23114859
21.10.2006 20:46:37<<- ClientVersion: 6005
21.10.2006 20:46:39<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
21.10.2006 20:46:39->> Ende Parsen 23117468
21.10.2006 20:46:39->> Parse questcache
21.10.2006 20:46:39<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
21.10.2006 20:46:39->> Start Parsen 23117468
21.10.2006 20:46:39<<- ClientVersion: 6005
21.10.2006 20:46:40<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
21.10.2006 20:46:40->> Ende Parsen 23117718
21.10.2006 20:46:40->> Parse creaturecache
21.10.2006 20:46:40<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
21.10.2006 20:46:40->> Start Parsen 23117750
21.10.2006 20:46:40<<- ClientVersion: 6005
21.10.2006 20:46:40<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
21.10.2006 20:46:40->> Ende Parsen 23118093
21.10.2006 20:46:40->> Parse gameobjectcache
21.10.2006 20:46:40<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
21.10.2006 20:46:40->> Start Parsen 23118109
21.10.2006 20:46:40<<- ClientVersion: 6005
21.10.2006 20:46:40<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
21.10.2006 20:46:40->> Ende Parsen 23118484
21.10.2006 20:46:40->> Sprachkontrolle
21.10.2006 20:46:40->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
21.10.2006 20:46:40->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
21.10.2006 20:46:40->> FTP: Disconnecting.
21.10.2006 20:46:40->> FTP: Disconnected.
21.10.2006 20:46:42->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (21.10.2006 20:46:42)
21.10.2006 20:46:42->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
21.10.2006 20:46:42BLASCrafter für Malfurion geladen
21.10.2006 20:46:42->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
21.10.2006 20:46:42->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden

hatte es auch schon neu installiert...


----------



## Malbalor (21. Oktober 2006)

Hiho habe auch seit Tagen das Problem, dass er zwar überträgt aber immer sagt es habe sich nichts verändert seit dem letzten Upload.

Hier mein Char:

http://www.buffed.de/?c=652913

habe es Manuel versucht, hier erfolgt aber komischerweise nur ein Update meines alten Chars der seit Monaten keine Veränderung mehr hat.

vielleicht wisst ihr ja weiter was es sein kann.

Kraft und Ehre =)


----------



## Roran (21. Oktober 2006)

snubbi schrieb:


> Hab leider auch das Problem das mein Profil nicht aktuallisiert wird, manuel kann ich auch nicht hochladen wenn ich auf Profil übertragen gehe macht er das zwar aber es ändert sich nix. >.< Hier mal die Debug.txt:
> 
> 
> 21.10.2006 20:46:24->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
> ...



Hast du ne Firewall Router laufen ?
Les dir bitte das hier mal durch BLASC FAQ



Malbalor schrieb:


> Hiho habe auch seit Tagen das Problem, dass er zwar überträgt aber immer sagt es habe sich nichts verändert seit dem letzten Upload.
> 
> Hier mein Char:
> 
> ...



Les dir bitte auch mal die FAQ durch,
und überprüf da mal die TIPs,
ob bei dir da was zutrifft.

Wenn nicht,
dann poste du bitte auch mal deine DEBUG.txt

-----------------------------

Und eine Bitte an alle.
Vor dem Posten der DEBUG.txt,
macht aus euren Accountnamen eine Reihe XXXXXX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das dient nur zu eurer Sicherheit.


----------



## snubbi (22. Oktober 2006)

Hab keine Firewall hab die FAQ's gelesen aber nützt mir trotzdem nix... >.< Hab alles schon durch probiert


----------



## Rascal (23. Oktober 2006)

snubbi schrieb:


> 21.10.2006 20:46:35<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1


Sicher dass der Upload aktiviert ist?

Sprich, die Haken gesetzt sind...


----------



## Gast (23. Oktober 2006)

Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt überträgt er es zwar aber es ändert sich trotzdem nix. >.<


----------



## Rascal (23. Oktober 2006)

> *Karinchen*
> _letzte Aktualisierung: 2006-10-23 16:50:11 Uhr_



FAQ, Frage "Meine Charakter-Daten fehlen/sind unvollständig/sind veraltet", Antwort, Punkt 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch Fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snubbi (24. Oktober 2006)

Öhm ok dann geh ich ma von der unüblichen Weise aus oder so ^^ Sind ja nu schon Std.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (24. Oktober 2006)

snubbi schrieb:


> Öhm ok dann geh ich ma von der unüblichen Weise aus oder so ^^ Sind ja nu schon Std.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab die unübliche Weise mal in die FAQ eingefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cally (24. Oktober 2006)

Hi Mein Char wird auch nimmer aktualisiert.

Ich habs am Mac mit manuellem Upload und mit jBlascUpdater versucht. Beides geht ned.

Anbei der Code für den Char Cally

http://www.buffed.de/?c=393977

Ich habe die anderen Charaktere ausser Cally nicht gescannt


```
BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = 1;
BLASC_DoScanGold = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;
BLASC_CHARS = {"Cally@Rexxar","Dapriester@Rexxar","Harryplotter@Rexxar","Itan@Rexxar"};
```

< BLASCProfiler.lua >

```
BLASCProfile = {
["obj"] = {
},
["npc"] = {
},
["items"] = {
},
["version"] = "0.13.2",
["char"] = {
["Rexxar"] = {
["Cally"] = {
["ranged"] = {
["attackpower"] = 56,
["dps"] = 186.5624972200021,
["attackspeed"] = 1.600000023841858,
["damage"] = "270:327",
["attack"] = 300,
},
["stats"] = {
["str"] = 30,
["sta"] = 45,
["spi"] = 126,
["agi"] = 35,
["int"] = 125,
},
["class"] = "Magier",
["locale"] = "deDE",
["BankChar"] = 1,
["settings"] = {
["Inventory"] = 1,
["Equip"] = 1,
["Recipes"] = 1,
["Talents"] = 1,
["Bank"] = 1,
},
["resists"] = {
["frost"] = 40,
["arcane"] = 33,
["fire"] = 40,
["shadow"] = 40,
["nature"] = 33,
},
["armor"] = 625,
["level"] = 60,
["recipes"] = {
["Schneiderei"] = {
["Spinnenseidenslipper"] = 1,
["Winterzwirnhandschuhe"] = 1,
["Argentumschultern"] = 1,
["Handgenähte Leinenkniehosen"] = 1,
["Sylvanschultern"] = 1,
["Schwarze Magiestoffweste"] = 1,
["Schwarze Magiestoffgamaschen"] = 1,
["Purpurrote Seidenhandschuhe"] = 1,
["Verzauberte Runenstofftasche"] = 1,
["Leinenstoffballen"] = 1,
["Runenstoffgürtel"] = 1,
["Spinnengürtel"] = 1,
["Wollstoffballen"] = 1,
["Schwere Wollhandschuhe"] = 1,
["Purpurroter Seidengürtel"] = 1,
["Langer Seidenumhang"] = 1,
["Rotes Leinenhemd"] = 1,
["Azurblaue Seidenweste"] = 1,
["Seidenes Stirnband"] = 1,
["Rotes Magiestoffstirnband"] = 1,
["Einfaches Kleid"] = 1,
["Runenstoffballen"] = 1,
["Mondstoff"] = 1,
["Verzauberter Magiestoffbeutel"] = 1,
["Rote Magiestoffhandschuhe"] = 1,
["Sylvankrone"] = 1,
["Leinentasche"] = 1,
["Blutrebenstiefel"] = 1,
["Phönixhose"] = 1,
["Handschuhe der Meditation"] = 1,
["Spinnenseidenstiefel"] = 1,
["Braunes Leinenhemd"] = 1,
["Azurblaue Seidenhose"] = 1,
["Weiße Leinenrobe"] = 1,
["Rote Wollstiefel"] = 1,
["Runenstoffschultern"] = 1,
["Grünes Leinenhemd"] = 1,
["Graues Wollhemd"] = 1,
["Modisches rotes Hemd"] = 1,
["Leinenschuhe mit weichen Sohlen"] = 1,
["Einfacher Kilt"] = 1,
["Modisches grünes Hemd"] = 1,
["Blaues Leinenhemd"] = 1,
["Weißes Wollkleid"] = 1,
["Schwere Leinenhandschuhe"] = 1,
["Robe des Erzmagiers"] = 1,
["Formelles weißes Hemd"] = 1,
["Rotes Schwadroneurshemd"] = 1,
["Oranges Magiestoffhemd"] = 1,
["Grünes Seidenpack"] = 1,
["Wollstiefel"] = 1,
["Verstärktes Leinencape"] = 1,
["Kleines Seidenpack"] = 1,
["Hellstoffrobe"] = 1,
["Einfaches schwarzes Kleid"] = 1,
["Braune Leinenrobe"] = 1,
["Azurblaue Seidenkapuze"] = 1,
["Leinenumhang"] = 1,
["Barbarische Leinenweste"] = 1,
["Einfache Leinenhose"] = 1,
["Braune Leinenweste"] = 1,
["Grüne Seidenschultern"] = 1,
["Grüne Leinenarmschienen"] = 1,
["Purpurrote Seidenweste"] = 1,
["Wolltasche"] = 1,
["Traumzwirnreif"] = 1,
["Einfache Leinenstiefel"] = 1,
["Magiestoffballen"] = 1,
["Rote Magiestofftasche"] = 1,
["Magiestofftasche"] = 1,
["Leinenstiefel"] = 1,
["Aschenstoffstiefel"] = 1,
["Wollcape"] = 1,
["Traumzwirnhandschuhe"] = 1,
["Grüne Wollweste"] = 1,
["Traumzwirnweste"] = 1,
["Mondstoffrobe"] = 1,
["Weißes Schwadroneurshemd"] = 1,
["Verzaubererkutte"] = 1,
["Azurblauer Seidengürtel"] = 1,
["Aschenstoffrobe"] = 1,
["Perlenschnallenumhang"] = 1,
["Doppeltgenähte Wollschultern"] = 1,
["Schwarze Magiestoffrobe"] = 1,
["Irdener Seidengürtel"] = 1,
["Runenstofftasche"] = 1,
["Winterzwirnrobe"] = 1,
["Bunter Kilt"] = 1,
["Phönixhandschuhe"] = 1,
["Geringe Hexerrobe"] = 1,
["Seidenstoffballen"] = 1,
["Blauer Overall"] = 1,
["Blaue Leinenweste"] = 1,
["Schattenzwirnmaske"] = 1,
["Schwarze Magiestoffschultern"] = 1,
["Irdene Weste"] = 1,
["Stiefel des Verzauberers"] = 1,
["Leinengürtel"] = 1,
["Flimmerkernhandschuhe"] = 1,
["Teufelsstoffkapuze"] = 1,
["Teufelsstoffrobe"] = 1,
["Winterzwirntunika"] = 1,
["Rote Leinentasche"] = 1,
["Große Adeptenrobe"] = 1,
["Runenstoffstiefel"] = 1,
["Braune Leinenhose"] = 1,
["Weißes Leinenhemd"] = 1,
["Robe der Macht"] = 1,
["Hellstoffumhang"] = 1,
["Mondstofftasche"] = 1,
["Purpurrote Seidenpantalons"] = 1,
["Schwarze Magiestoffhandschuhe"] = 1,
["Runenstoffhandschuhe"] = 1,
["Schwarzes Magiestoffstirnband"] = 1,
["Schwarze Magiestoffstiefel"] = 1,
["Cenarische Kräutertasche"] = 1,
["Grüne Seidenrüstung"] = 1,
["Rote Leinenweste"] = 1,
["Runenstofftunika"] = 1,
["Umhang des Feuers"] = 1,
["Schwere Wollhose"] = 1,
["Teufelsstoffstiefel"] = 1,
["Runenverzierte stygische Gamaschen"] = 1,
},
["Verzauberkunst"] = {
["Runenverzierte Echtsilberrute"] = 1,
["Handschuhe - Beweglichkeit"] = 1,
["Zauberöl"] = 1,
["Umhang - Widerstand"] = 1,
["Runenverzierte Goldrute"] = 1,
["Stiefel - Schwache Beweglichkeit"] = 1,
["Zweihandwaffe - Geringer Einschlag"] = 1,
["Zweihandwaffe - Großer Einschlag"] = 1,
["Stiefel - Schwaches Tempo"] = 1,
["Umhang - Überragende Verteidigung"] = 1,
["Brust - Geringe Gesundheit"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Überragende Willenskraft"] = 1,
["Stiefel - Schwache Ausdauer"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Geringe Abwehr"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Schwache Abwehr"] = 1,
["Brust - Schwache Werte"] = 1,
["Waffe - Geringes Schlagen"] = 1,
["Stiefel - Willenskraft"] = 1,
["Waffe - Geringer Wildtiertöter"] = 1,
["Brust - Mana"] = 1,
["Brust - Schwache Gesundheit"] = 1,
["Handschuhe - Schwache Hast"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Geringe Intelligenz"] = 1,
["Waffe - Eisiger Hauch"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Schwache Beweglichkeit"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Große Ausdauer"] = 1,
["Waffe - Dämonentöten"] = 1,
["Verzaubertes Thorium"] = 1,
["Brust - Erhebliche Gesundheit"] = 1,
["Großer Magiezauberstab"] = 1,
["Waffe - Großes Schlagen"] = 1,
["Brust - Großes Mana"] = 1,
["Brust - Schwache Absorption"] = 1,
["Stiefel - Ausdauer"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Manaregeneration"] = 1,
["Umhang - Großer Feuerwiderstand"] = 1,
["Geringes Manaöl"] = 1,
["Umhang - Feuerwiderstand"] = 1,
["Umhang - Schwacher Schutz"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Große Stärke"] = 1,
["Handschuhe - Bergbau"] = 1,
["Zweihandwaffe - Schwacher Einschlag"] = 1,
["Runenverzierte Kupferrute"] = 1,
["Waffe - Geringer Elementartöter"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Stärke"] = 1,
["Zweihandwaffe - Einschlag"] = 1,
["Brust - Überragendes Mana"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Schwache Gesundheit"] = 1,
["Waffe - Schwaches Schlagen"] = 1,
["Stiefel - Beweglichkeit"] = 1,
["Waffe - Schlagen"] = 1,
["Waffe - Stärke"] = 1,
["Rauchendes Herz des Berges"] = 1,
["Geringer Mystikerzauberstab"] = 1,
["Brust - Große Gesundheit"] = 1,
["Verzaubertes Leder"] = 1,
["Umhang - Verteidigung"] = 1,
["Umhang - Schwacher Widerstand"] = 1,
["Schwaches Manaöl"] = 1,
["Geringer Magiezauberstab"] = 1,
["Brust - Werte"] = 1,
["Umhang - Geringer Schutz"] = 1,
["Umhang - Geringer Feuerwiderstand"] = 1,
["Hervorragendes Manaöl"] = 1,
["Stiefel - Geringe Beweglichkeit"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Große Willenskraft"] = 1,
["Stiefel - Geringe Ausdauer"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Heilkraft"] = 1,
["Waffe - Schwacher Wildtiertöter"] = 1,
["Schwaches Zauberöl"] = 1,
["Großer Mystikerzauberstab"] = 1,
["Schild - Willenskraft"] = 1,
["Schild - Geringe Ausdauer"] = 1,
["Brust - Geringe Werte"] = 1,
["Schild - Große Willenskraft"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Intelligenz"] = 1,
["Schild - Geringe Willenskraft"] = 1,
["Schild - Schwache Ausdauer"] = 1,
["Brust - Geringe Absorption"] = 1,
["Brust - Gesundheit"] = 1,
["Runenverzierte Silberrute"] = 1,
["Runenverzierte Arkanitrute"] = 1,
["Brust - Schwaches Mana"] = 1,
["Handschuhe - Stärke"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Schwache Ausdauer"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Willenskraft"] = 1,
["Handschuhe - Kürschnerei"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Ausdauer"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Geringe Ausdauer"] = 1,
["Brust - Überragende Gesundheit"] = 1,
["Handschuhe - Hochentwickelter Bergbau"] = 1,
["Waffe - Feurige Waffe"] = 1,
["Stiefel - Große Beweglichkeit"] = 1,
["Geringes Zauberöl"] = 1,
["Armschiene - Überragende Ausdauer"] = 1,
["Umhang - Große Verteidigung"] = 1,
},
},
["bank"] = {
["11174:0:0"] = 2,
["22758:0:0"] = 1,
["14344:0:0"] = 6,
["19182:0:0"] = 32,
["22115:0:0"] = 1,
["22523:0:0"] = 26,
["17045:0:0"] = 1,
["8845:0:0"] = 20,
["19699:0:0"] = 1,
["19883:0:0"] = 1,
["11084:0:0"] = 1,
["12808:0:0"] = 7,
["11176:0:0"] = 43,
["11754:0:0"] = 4,
["7078:0:0"] = 13,
["11563:0:0"] = 6,
["22216:0:0"] = 1,
["16204:0:0"] = 13,
["16203:0:0"] = 8,
["18330:0:0"] = 1,
["20464:0:0"] = 1,
["16688:0:0"] = 1,
["9240:0:0"] = 1,
["12968:0:0"] = 1,
["22529:0:0"] = 7,
["19702:0:0"] = 1,
["16979:0:0"] = 1,
["13467:0:0"] = 3,
["7082:0:0"] = 8,
["18256:0:0"] = 2,
["20748:0:0"] = 1,
["20520:0:0"] = 6,
["10939:0:0"] = 12,
["12735:0:0"] = 4,
["19704:0:0"] = 1,
["18539:0:0"] = 1,
["11137:0:0"] = 2,
["19705:0:0"] = 1,
["13544:0:0"] = 1,
["11482:0:0"] = 1,
["20800:0:0"] = 4,
["22650:0:0"] = 1,
["20705:0:0"] = 1,
["11736:0:0"] = 1,
["22524:0:0"] = 18,
["13030:0:0"] = 1,
["12662:0:0"] = 45,
["11020:0:0"] = 1,
["18102:0:0"] = 1,
["12844:0:0"] = 29,
["15857:0:0"] = 1,
["11978:0:1509"] = 1,
["21515:0:0"] = 1,
["11175:0:0"] = 4,
["11139:0:0"] = 5,
["11752:0:0"] = 1,
["20801:0:0"] = 2,
["14227:0:0"] = 4,
["8424:0:0"] = 1,
["6371:0:0"] = 3,
["14342:0:0"] = 6,
["7076:0:0"] = 3,
["7068:0:0"] = 1,
["13443:0:0"] = 1,
["4625:0:0"] = 8,
["21750:0:0"] = 1,
["13180:0:0"] = 14,
["7080:0:0"] = 13,
["11178:0:0"] = 3,
["11567:0:0"] = 12,
["11135:0:0"] = 1,
["11562:0:0"] = 6,
["22757:1483:0"] = 1,
["7079:0:0"] = 3,
},
["equip"] = {
["Waist"] = "22062:0:0",
["Finger0"] = "22433:0:0",
["Neck"] = "18317:0:0",
["Trinket0"] = "14023:0:0",
["Back"] = "14103:2463:0",
["Shirt"] = "2579:0:0",
["Hands"] = "22066:0:0",
["Wrist"] = "22063:2565:0",
["Trinket1"] = "19812:0:0",
["Head"] = "22267:1483:0",
["Finger1"] = "12926:0:769",
["Chest"] = "14152:928:0",
["Ranged"] = "18338:0:0",
["SecondaryHand"] = "22253:0:0",
["MainHand"] = "22383:2504:0",
["Legs"] = "16687:0:0",
["Shoulder"] = "16689:0:0",
["Feet"] = "16682:0:0",
},
["pvprank"] = 0,
["melee"] = {
["attackpower"] = 23,
["dps"] = 43.03174768637943,
["attackspeed"] = 1.799999952316284,
["damage"] = "51:103",
},
["race"] = "Mensch",
["guildname"] = "HugoSimon auf ET",
["tradespec"] = {
["S"] = 0,
["E"] = 0,
["L"] = 0,
},
["guildrank"] = 3,
["health"] = 2510,
["inv"] = {
["20390:0:0"] = 3,
["16309:0:0"] = 1,
["22527:0:0"] = 3,
["17032:0:0"] = 10,
["6339:0:0"] = 1,
["13356:0:0"] = 75,
["13704:0:0"] = 1,
["13357:0:0"] = 51,
["11140:0:0"] = 1,
["18249:0:0"] = 1,
["11811:0:0"] = 1,
["12382:0:0"] = 1,
["20806:0:0"] = 1,
["5396:0:0"] = 1,
["11078:0:0"] = 10,
["13873:0:0"] = 1,
["22525:0:0"] = 27,
["20516:0:0"] = 5,
["7146:0:0"] = 1,
["11145:0:0"] = 1,
["13444:0:0"] = 1,
["6367:0:0"] = 1,
["13180:0:0"] = 1,
["13524:0:0"] = 1,
["13370:0:0"] = 1,
["17031:0:0"] = 10,
["13509:0:0"] = 1,
["20749:0:0"] = 3,
["8170:0:0"] = 6,
["20939:0:0"] = 1,
["12840:0:0"] = 14,
["13004:0:0"] = 1,
["12846:0:0"] = 1,
["21165:0:0"] = 1,
["12841:0:0"] = 5,
["21245:0:0"] = 1,
["14256:0:0"] = 4,
["11511:0:0"] = 1,
["17020:0:0"] = 20,
["11130:0:0"] = 1,
["11122:0:0"] = 1,
["20944:0:0"] = 1,
["6218:0:0"] = 1,
["14530:0:0"] = 3,
["13932:0:0"] = 4,
["22621:0:0"] = 1,
["17056:0:0"] = 2,
["13813:0:0"] = 7,
["11516:0:0"] = 6,
["13446:0:0"] = 6,
["18468:0:0"] = 1,
["18734:0:0"] = 1,
["16207:0:0"] = 1,
["2802:0:0"] = 1,
["13354:0:0"] = 30,
["14047:0:0"] = 22,
["22526:0:0"] = 22,
["22528:0:0"] = 29,
["6948:0:0"] = 1,
["5655:0:0"] = 1,
},
["talents"] = {
["Arkan"] = "2030052003000003000000000000000000000000",
["Feuer"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
["Frost"] = "2530502031002300010000500100000000000000",
},
["version"] = "0.13.2",
["sex"] = 3,
["mana"] = 5613,
["skills"] = {
["Stoff"] = "1:1",
["Sprache: Gemeinsprache"] = "300:300",
["Verzauberkunst"] = "300:300",
["Erste Hilfe"] = "300:300",
["Kochkunst"] = "300:300",
["Frost"] = "1:1",
["Reiten"] = "75:75",
["Schwerter"] = "305:305",
["Arkan"] = "1:1",
["Zauberstäbe"] = "300:300",
["Unbewaffnet"] = "1:300",
["Stäbe"] = "264:300",
["Verteidigung"] = "300:300",
["Angeln"] = "159:225",
["Feuer"] = "1:1",
["Dolche"] = "1:300",
["Schneiderei"] = "300:300",
},
["pvprankprogress"] = 0,
["guildtitle"] = "Mitglied",
},
},
},
["quest"] = {
},
["locale"] = "deDE",
}
```


----------



## Rascal (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Cally!

Erst mal Lob, SO muss ein Support-Post aussehen.

Also. Überprüf mal, ob die Daten nun stimmen.
Zumindest das Datum stimmt.....
Ich habe die BLASCProfile.lua kurz gespeichert, und dann manuell hochgeladen...


Womit ich noch Mühe habe, ist, zu verstehen warum es bei mir klappt o_O

Naja, werde heute genügend Zeit haben, darüber nachzudenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ideen und Vorschläge sind wilkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
Wenn in eurer Debug.txt folgendes drinsteht "KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1" dann bedeutet das das das Interface AddOn "BLASCProfiler" die Lua Datei NICHT aktualisiert hat. Prüft also bitte in Wow in eurer AddOn Liste ob der BLASCProfiler auch aktiv ist. 

Gruß Reg


----------



## Cally (25. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hallo Cally!
> 
> Erst mal Lob, SO muss ein Support-Post aussehen.
> 
> ...




Hi Rascal,

erstmal danke für Lob und aktualisierung...

Jetzt stimmts, die Frage ist nur warum gehts bei mir ned wenn ich es entweder mit Safari oder mit jBlascUploader mache. Aber evtl. gehts ja jetzt dann wieder. Kann ich dann ab Donnerstag Abend wenn Rexxar hoffentlich wieder on ist testen...

Gruss, Cally


----------



## Rascal (26. Oktober 2006)

Hmm.... soweit ich weiss gab es schonmal Probleme mit dem Safari.
Falls du dazu die Möglichkeit hast, versuch es mal mit einem andern Browser.

Nach dem Upload sollte dann ne Seite kommen, wo irgendwo Steht: "Folgende Chars wurden aktualisiert".... ist dem so?

Warum es mit Safari nicht klappt, müssten ebenfalls die Admins anschauen...


----------



## Cally (26. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hmm.... soweit ich weiss gab es schonmal Probleme mit dem Safari.
> Falls du dazu die Möglichkeit hast, versuch es mal mit einem andern Browser.
> 
> Nach dem Upload sollte dann ne Seite kommen, wo irgendwo Steht: "Folgende Chars wurden aktualisiert".... ist dem so?
> ...




Also ich habs grad eben mal mit FireFox 2.0 probiert und so ne Seite wie Du sie beschreibst kommt nicht, ich komme direkt wieder auf die Startseite....


----------



## Regnor (26. Oktober 2006)

Cally schrieb:


> Also ich habs grad eben mal mit FireFox 2.0 probiert und so ne Seite wie Du sie beschreibst kommt nicht, ich komme direkt wieder auf die Startseite....



Hmmm, also ich habs hier gerade eben mit Firefox 2.0 (aber unter Windows) probiert und da funktioniert es tadellos. Ich werd aber Crowley bescheid geben das er sich das mal anschaut.

Gruß Reg


----------



## Cally (26. Oktober 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hmmm, also ich habs hier gerade eben mit Firefox 2.0 (aber unter Windows) probiert und da funktioniert es tadellos. Ich werd aber Crowley bescheid geben das er sich das mal anschaut.
> 
> Gruß Reg




Habs grade eben nochmal mit Firefox 2.0 gemacht und diesmal hats funktioniert.

Kann es evtl. daran liegen dass ich diesmal angemeldet war ?


----------



## Mitze (8. November 2006)

Also bei mir klappt es auch net mein profil http://www.buffed.de/?c=513525 ist jetzt bestimmt schon ein halbes jahr veraltet.
Ich habe alle ports in den firewalls frei gegeben, hatte die auch schon ganz aus.
Es funktioniert weder ein manueller upload noch der automatische.
einstellungen habe ich auch alle etliche male überprüft und mit infos aus dem forum hier verglichen.

meine blascprifile daten lauten:


BLASCProfile = {
	["obj"] = {
	},
	["npc"] = {
		["Sten Stoutarm"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 5,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 71,
					["zt"] = "Dun Morogh",
					["zone"] = 20004,
					["x"] = 29,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 5,
		},
		["Struppiger junger Wolf"] = {
			["kills"] = 1,
			["loot"] = {
				["750"] = 1,
				["7073"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 1,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 74,
					["zt"] = "Dun Morogh",
					["zone"] = 20004,
					["x"] = 30,
				},
				[2] = {
					["y"] = 74,
					["zt"] = "Dun Morogh",
					["zone"] = 20004,
					["x"] = 29,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 1,
		},
	},
	["char"] = {
		["Rajaxx"] = {
			["Villeva"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 15,
					["sta"] = 20,
					["spi"] = 22,
					["agi"] = 23,
					["int"] = 26,
				},
				["guildrank"] = 0,
				["locale"] = "deDE",
				["race"] = "Gnom",
				["settings"] = {
					["Inventory"] = 1,
					["Recipes"] = 1,
					["Gold"] = 1,
					["Equip"] = 1,
					["Talents"] = 1,
					["Factions"] = 1,
					["Bank"] = 1,
				},
				["resists"] = {
					["frost"] = 0,
					["arcane"] = 10,
					["fire"] = 0,
					["shadow"] = 0,
					["nature"] = 0,
				},
				["armor"] = 51,
				["level"] = 1,
				["inv"] = {
					["750:0:0"] = 1,
					["7073:0:0"] = 1,
					["159:0:0"] = 2,
					["6948:0:0"] = 1,
					["4604:0:0"] = 4,
				},
				["pvprank"] = 0,
				["melee"] = {
					["attackpower"] = 5,
					["dps"] = 1.294642774363252,
					["attackspeed"] = 1.600000075995922,
					["damage"] = "1:3",
				},
				["sex"] = 3,
				["equip"] = {
					["Chest"] = "57:0:0",
					["Shirt"] = "6097:0:0",
					["Legs"] = "1396:0:0",
					["MainHand"] = "2092:0:0",
					["Feet"] = "59:0:0",
				},
				["class"] = "Hexenmeister",
				["mana"] = 200,
				["tradespec"] = {
					["S"] = 0,
					["E"] = 0,
					["L"] = 0,
				},
				["talents"] = {
					["Dämonologie"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Zerstörung"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Gebrechen"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
				},
				["version"] = "0.13.2",
				["faction"] = {
					["Stormwind"] = 3100,
					["Ironforge"] = 3100,
					["Gnomeregangnome"] = 4000,
					["Darnassus"] = 3100,
				},
				["health"] = 43,
				["skills"] = {
					["Zerstörung"] = "1:1",
					["Stoff"] = "1:1",
					["Dämonologie"] = "1:1",
					["Zauberstäbe"] = "1:5",
					["Sprache: Gnomisch"] = "300:300",
					["Unbewaffnet"] = "1:5",
					["Verteidigung"] = "2:5",
					["Sprache: Gemeinsprache"] = "300:300",
					["Dolche"] = "2:5",
				},
				["pvprankprogress"] = 0,
			},
		},
	},
	["version"] = "0.13.2",
	["items"] = {
	},
	["quest"] = {
		[1] = {
			["choice"] = {
				[1] = "719:1",
			},
			["objective"] = "Sten Stoutarm hätte gern 8 Stücke zähes Wolfsfleisch.",
			["npc"] = "Sten Stoutarm",
			["title"] = "Zwergenausstatter",
			["faction"] = "Alliance",
			["type"] = "start",
			["reward"] = {
			},
		},
	},
	["locale"] = "deDE",
}

BLASC_upload = 1

BLASC_Version = "0.13.1"


und falls noch was benötigt wird, kann ich bestimmt auch noch liefern.


----------



## Regnor (8. November 2006)

kannst du bitte mal schauen ob in deiner debug.txt was von "Fehler: Upload=1" steht?
Wenn ja, dann schau bitte mal im WoW Startbildschirm unter den Punkt AddOns ob dort der BLASCProfiler eventuell deaktiviert oder veraltet ist.


----------



## *Lightstalker* (Gast) (23. November 2006)

Hi mein chara (der gildenleiter bin ich) von der gilde the unheard voice er wird nichmal angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
plz aktualisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (server : Theradras name : Lighstalker thx im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Roran (23. November 2006)

*Lightstalker* schrieb:


> Hi mein chara (der gildenleiter bin ich) von der gilde the unheard voice er wird nichmal angezeigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Deinen Char kannst nur Du auf den neusten Stand bringen sonst keiner von uns.
Da Du der einzige bist der damit Online geht.

Poste mal bitte deine Debug.txt und les dir bitte die FAQ mal durch.


----------



## Nereva (24. November 2006)

Hab das gleiche Problem ^^ Warte schon 3 Tage auf nen Upload, habs schon manuell und automatisch versucht!



> 24.11.2006 11:00:20<<- Lade RSS
> 24.11.2006 11:00:21<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
> 24.11.2006 11:00:21<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
> 24.11.2006 11:00:21->> WoW Build Version: 6005
> ...



Hier die Debug.txt (glaub ich °_°)

http://www.buffed.de/?c=547103 <- Mein Profil


----------



## Rascal (24. November 2006)

Hallo Nereva

Das file ist das richtige, aber leider noch ein bisschen leer.

Logg' dich mal ein mit dem Char, mach ein paar Änderungen am Profil, logge dich wieder aus, lass den Upload laufen und poste dann nochmals die debug.txt.


----------



## Gast (24. November 2006)

Hmm ^^ kk, ich versuchs mal.


----------



## Nereva (24. November 2006)

So, hab mal länger rumgespielt, nun ist das File riesig...

Hier:



> 24.11.2006 11:00:20<<- Lade RSS
> 24.11.2006 11:00:21<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
> 24.11.2006 11:00:21<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
> 24.11.2006 11:00:21->> WoW Build Version: 6005
> ...


----------



## Nereva (24. November 2006)

> BLASCProfile = {
> ["char"] = {
> ["Wrathbringer"] = {
> ["Nereva"] = {
> ...




Lustig is, dass bei den Items nix steht oO


----------



## Rascal (24. November 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> kannst du bitte mal schauen ob in deiner debug.txt was von "Fehler: Upload=1" steht?
> Wenn ja, dann schau bitte mal im WoW Startbildschirm unter den Punkt AddOns ob dort der BLASCProfiler eventuell deaktiviert oder veraltet ist.



Aha... ich les da bei dir: 





> 24.11.2006 11:33:14<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1


----------



## Zoraxa (29. November 2006)

Hi,

wenn ich nach meiner Figur suche, bekomme ich immer "Es wurden keine Spieler gefunden!".

Hier mal meine debug.txt:


29.11.2006 08:06:03<<- Lade RSS
29.11.2006 08:06:03<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
29.11.2006 08:06:03<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
29.11.2006 08:06:05->> WoW Build Version: 6005
29.11.2006 08:06:05->> Programm gestartet
29.11.2006 08:06:05->> Timer:1000
29.11.2006 08:06:05->> WoWFileName: L:\programme\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
29.11.2006 08:06:05->> Autoupdate: -1
29.11.2006 08:06:05->> Modus: 31
29.11.2006 08:06:05->> Gold: 0
29.11.2006 08:06:08LoadWebConfig Socket Error # 11001
Host not found.
29.11.2006 08:06:081
29.11.2006 08:06:08<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<XML>
 <FOLDERS>
  <DAT>/pub/upload/</DAT>
  <LUA>/pub/upload/</LUA>
 </FOLDERS>
 <FILES>
  <Knownid>http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat</Knownid>
  <en_Knownid>http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat</en_Knownid>
  <Loader>BlascLoader.exe</Loader>
 </FILES>
 <Application Name="BLASC">
  <ExeName>BLASC.exe</ExeName>
 <Params>noloader</Params>
 <Path>pub/setup/</Path>
 <FileList>http://www.blasc.de/BLASCLoader.xml</FileList>
 <FTPHost>62.146.108.150</FTPHost>
 <FTPAnonym>1</FTPAnonym> 
</Application>
</XML>

29.11.2006 08:09:21->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (29.11.2006 08:09:21)
29.11.2006 08:09:21->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
29.11.2006 08:09:21BLASCrafter für Teldrassil geladen
29.11.2006 08:09:22->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
29.11.2006 08:09:22->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
29.11.2006 08:10:18->> WoW als beendet erkannt
29.11.2006 08:10:18->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
29.11.2006 08:10:18->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
29.11.2006 08:10:18->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
29.11.2006 08:10:18->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
29.11.2006 08:10:18->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
29.11.2006 08:10:18->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
29.11.2006 08:10:18->>FTP_Anonym: 1
29.11.2006 08:10:18WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
29.11.2006 08:10:18WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
29.11.2006 08:10:18<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
29.11.2006 08:10:18->> Suche abgeschlossen
29.11.2006 08:10:18->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 0
29.11.2006 08:10:18->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
29.11.2006 08:10:19->> FTP: Connected.
29.11.2006 08:10:19->> FTP: Connection established
29.11.2006 08:10:19<<-Clientsprache aus WDB Laden
29.11.2006 08:10:19->> Start Parsen der WDB
29.11.2006 08:10:19->> Lade KnownID
29.11.2006 08:10:19->> entpacke KnownID
29.11.2006 08:10:19->> KnownID geladen
29.11.2006 08:10:19->> Start Wissensdatenbank
29.11.2006 08:10:19->> Parse itemcache
29.11.2006 08:10:19<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
29.11.2006 08:10:19->> Start Parsen 357033
29.11.2006 08:10:19<<- ClientVersion: 6005
29.11.2006 08:10:23<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
29.11.2006 08:10:23->> Ende Parsen 360888
29.11.2006 08:10:23->> Parse questcache
29.11.2006 08:10:23<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
29.11.2006 08:10:23->> Start Parsen 360908
29.11.2006 08:10:23<<- ClientVersion: 6005
29.11.2006 08:10:24<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
29.11.2006 08:10:24->> Ende Parsen 361159
29.11.2006 08:10:24->> Parse creaturecache
29.11.2006 08:10:24<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
29.11.2006 08:10:24->> Start Parsen 361179
29.11.2006 08:10:24<<- ClientVersion: 6005
29.11.2006 08:10:24<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
29.11.2006 08:10:24->> Ende Parsen 361890
29.11.2006 08:10:24->> Parse gameobjectcache
29.11.2006 08:10:24<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
29.11.2006 08:10:24->> Start Parsen 361900
29.11.2006 08:10:24<<- ClientVersion: 6005
29.11.2006 08:10:25<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
29.11.2006 08:10:25->> Ende Parsen 362661
29.11.2006 08:10:25->> Sprachkontrolle
29.11.2006 08:10:25->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
29.11.2006 08:10:25->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
29.11.2006 08:10:25->> FTP: Disconnecting.
29.11.2006 08:10:25->> FTP: Disconnected.


----------



## Rascal (30. November 2006)

Zoraxa schrieb:


> wenn ich nach meiner Figur suche, bekomme ich immer "Es wurden keine Spieler gefunden!".


Name? Server?


----------



## Zoraxa (4. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Name? Server?



Name: Zoraxa bzw. Saralee
Server: Teldrassil

thx


----------



## Roran (4. Dezember 2006)

Zoraxa schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn ich nach meiner Figur suche, bekomme ich immer "Es wurden keine Spieler gefunden!".
> 
> ...


Ohne eine *SavedVariables.lua* geht es eh nicht,
überprüf mal ob BLASC aktiv ist,
wenn ja, dann Log dich mal ingame ein,
kill mal ein paar Low Lvl Mops und log dich wieder aus.

Aber denk daran, das du vorher BLASC gestartet hast.

Und bedenke,
das die Datenbank so zwichen 10 Minuten ( in der Regel ) und 1 - 2 Stunden braucht bist die Daten eingetragen sind.
Zur not mach einen Manuellen Upload auf buffed.de.



Zoraxa schrieb:


> Name: Zoraxa bzw. Saralee
> Server: Teldrassil
> 
> thx


Darum findest du diese 2 Chars auch nicht.


----------



## simonszu (14. Mai 2007)

Sooo...
ich benutze MacOS und den jBlascUpdater. Ich habe sowohl main als auch twink angespielt, als das addon aktiviert war. der jblascupdater erkennt auch, welche chars auf welchem server mein account hat. beide chars sind zum upload ausgewählt.
nach dem beenden von wow kommt ne meldung, dass der upload durchgeführt wird.nen netzwerksniffer meldet mir auch nen zugriff auf buffed.de über port 80.  dennoch ist mein char bis jetzt noch nie auf einer datenbankseit erschienen.
ich habe soeben den manuellen upload probiert, mal sehn wies ausssieht.
hier noch meine blascprofiler.lua: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/10748/

ich hab mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden, dass der jblascuploader die daten noch nicht mit dem profil verknüpfen kann, aber dass noch nichtmal der char an sich online ist, ist schade.


----------



## Belucci (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo liebes BLASC-TEAM

leider muss ich euch sagen das es probleme mit meinem BLASC2-Client gibt!!

*Zum problem mit Blasc2-Client*

nach beenden von WoW kommt das fenster wo normal die daten übertragen werden... doch bei mir kommt das fenster, bleibt schwarz und verschwindet wieder! ohne irgendwas zu machen!!

Komischer weiße habe ich blasc2 auch auf meinem laptop (hat win vista drauf) installiert und vom laptop überträgt er aber alles ohne probs!! einstellungen hab ich geprüft, sind identisch!! Das Blasc addon selber is bei allen chars aktiviert... ja hab es auch einzeln überprüft!! 

was mir jedoch noch einfällt... am desktop pc (wo das problem besteht) funktioniert der automatische upload wenn ich blasc2 deinstalliere - blasc2 installiere - einstellungen wieder ein geb - upload drücke!!

ich möchte aber ned nach jedem wow beenden blasc denistallieren usw... also die prozedur von oben wiederholen!!

ob der manuelle upload funktioniert weiß ich nicht!! das werd ich heute abend mal testen!! wenn der aber funktioniert ist definitiv kein autoblog dabei, obwohl ich ihn aktiviert hab!!

bitte um schnelle hilfe!!


----------



## Iring (17. Mai 2007)

Gleiches Problem, 

meine Daten werden einfach nicht hochgeladen, mein Schurke ist mittlerweile 70 und im Profil steht immer noch 66, und normal würde da noch 63 stehen, wenn ich zwischenzeitlich Blasc nicht neuinstalliert hätte. Habe Blasc jetzt deinstalliert und beim Neuinstallieren mal einen Verbindungstest durchgeführt, da kommt bei FTP keine Verbindung zustande, daran wirds wohl liegen. Ich mache mich jetzt mal auf um das zu korrigieren.


----------



## FERT (22. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir genau das selbe problem
blasc läuft zwar wie immer, jedoch passiert kein upload nach beendigung von wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


selbe einstellungen wie vorher ... aber es passiert halt nix :/
wäre schön wenn man da was fixen könnte :0


----------



## Xmasman (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo Buffed.de
ich habe ca. seit dem 8.6 keine Aktualisierung mehr.
Die Version vom Blasctool ist aktuell und Daten werden soweit durch das Blasctool übertragen.
Ich habe zwischendurch mal WoW auf ein anderes System portiert, was aber kein Problem darstellen sollte, da ich das BLASC Tool neu installiert habe und es auch den richtigen Pfad wiedergefunden hat.

In meinem Profil ( http://my.buffed.de/user/727 ) sind leider die Items für die Chars gar nicht mehr vorhanden, so das ich glaube, dass evtl. falsche oder alte Daten übertragen werden.
Musste ich bei den letzten Updates mal irgendwelche Zeilen anpassen oder alte Daten löschen?

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.

MFG Xmasman


----------

